# Can new meds be causing jaw pain?



## LoraB (Mar 29, 2018)

Good evening all!

I'm new to here and wanted to see if anyone has experienced what I am dealing with. I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's for years, but only recently have actively sought to medically treat it. I have recently (literally two weeks ago) been changed over from Armour to Levothyroxine. One week ago, I began experiencing pain in my jaw. It is located on my right jaw line right up against the jaw bone and runs perpendicular to my cheekbone. I believe it is resulting from a lymph node that must lie right against my jaw bone. It isn't affecting my eating or anything, but it is causing headaches and is a constant dull pain which is intensified with movement, especially sideways movements. My ear does not hurt and so I am pretty sure it isn't an ear infection, plus it has gone on for a week now. NSAIDS help to lessen the pain. I have had no trauma to my jaw and the only new variable in my life is the Levothyroxine. So my question is can the changes in my Thyroid levels due to being medicated cause such an inflammation in my lymph node? Has anyone reading this experienced anything similar? I see my doctor in another two weeks to check my TSH levels and am trying to wait this out till then if I can, but am seeking any identification if anyone can relate. Thanks you all for your support!!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

A few questions for you:

1. Why did you make the switch to Levo? What was your dosage of Armour and what is your dosage of Levo?

2. What labs do they run? Free T3 and Free T4 are the most important ones, TSH doesn't matter too much once you're on thyroid meds.

3. Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## LoraB (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi super moderator,

Well, this doctor switched me because he thought I would fair better on Levo, I don't remember the dosage of Armour, but it was low, maybe 60? He threw me onto 100mg of the Levo. The first doctor said my T3's were the ones that were out of sort, I told my new doctor this so he said he was going to test them. I have not had an ultrasound on my thyroid. and to note, the reason I changed doctors was because the first one who got me started on meds was waaaaaaaay too expensive and insurance didn't cover any of it. I was on Cytomel first, but I fell into a very long, hard depression with suicidal tendencies and fearing it may have been the Cytomel which I had only been taking for about 2 months, she changed me to Armour. She never started me on Levo because I told her my family has had a history of it not working well and usually natural thyroids work best. I hope any of this helps. Thanks again.


----------



## LoraB (Mar 29, 2018)

Sorry, I didn't realize "super moderator" was your status... hi Jenny


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

LoraB,

I suggest you get copies of your thyroid lab's run. It would be helpful for us to look at your lab results and (ranges) while on the different medications.

Levothyroxine is a T4 only medication, you are coming off Armour which is a T4/T3 medication.

When you were prescribed Cytomel were you on a T4 medication as well?

I wonder if your jaw pain is from clenching - your body is going through some major changes with the medication change.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, definitely ask for hard copies of your labs and bring up the jaw pain to your doctor at your next appointment. I think I would push for an ultrasound because of the pain and because you've never had one before (it's good to have a baseline). It would be good to know the exact dosages of the Armour and Levo you've been on.


----------

